# Leveling resource, by P5 e..



## الجنزوري محمد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

تجدون تطبيق جيد ادخال نماذج resource مع عمل لها Leveling باستخدام البريمافيرا

ولكني انصحكم في الحالات العادية عمل Leveling مانيول اي بتحريك الانشطة للامام او الخلف باستخدام العلاقات وال lag 
http://www.planningengineers.org/publications/papers_download.aspx?id=45http://www.planningengineers.org/images/dir_pdf.png


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

للدرجة دي يا شباب موضوع ال leveling ميهمكوش 
لا بس انا شايف انها ظاهرة ظاهرة قلة التفاعل:59:


----------



## bolbol (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف شكر يا أخي
بس ما تزعلشي أوي كدة
أصل من فترة والمنتدى مش موجود فيه موضوعات جديدة 
وعلشان كدة ممكن الواحد يقعد يومين أو ثلاثة من غير ما يدخل
وعلشان كدة ممكن الموضوع ياخدله يومين - ثلاثة لغاية لما حد يرد عليه


----------



## hitman1988 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر علي الملف يا اخ الجنزوري محمد وجاري التحميل وانا فاكر اني درست تلك النقطة في كورس اداره المشروعات في الكليه والف شكر مره تانيه


----------



## anwerbasha (29 أكتوبر 2008)

aشكرا يا اخي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى وعزيزى المهندس القدير الجنزورى محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجو ألا تتضايق لعدم الرد وأنا عن نفسى كنت مشغول جدا" لفتره طويله ومازلت حيث أن الشركه التى أعمل بها مازالت تبدء مما يحتاج منى مجهود مضاعف حيث أن تخصص الشركه إدارة مشروعات وكذلك فلقد سافرت بعد العيد مباشرة" لإلتقاط الأنفاس فى رحله الى البلد العربى الجميل سوريا وعدت منذ يومين فقط 
قمت بإنزال الملف وجارى التصفح وأعرفك مقدما" أنك ولله الحمد من قمم هذا الملتقى أنت وباقى الزملاء أمثال أحمد العسال وباسم منلا وأحمد الطيب وتامر المصرى وكثير من عباقرة مجال إدارة المشروعات وأنا شخصيا" بصفتى مبتدىء فى علوم إدارة المشروعات قد إستفدت كثيرا" من مشاركاتك الفعاله فى عملى جزاك الله الف خير وأتمنى أن نتقابل فى مصر لتكتمل المعرفه وقد أسعدنى الحظ وقابلت أخى وعزيزى نهر النيييل فى القاهره


----------



## مهندس126 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا شكرا لك جدا على مجهودك 
واويد زميلى بلبل الذى ذكر انة منذوا فترة والموقع ليس بة مواضيع جديدة 
لذلك فان معظم المهندسين لايدخلون الموقع باليومين والثلاثة


----------



## medhat1973 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله انا شخصيا شاكر ليك جدا يا بشمهندس على المجهود ده لانك فعلا بترفع اشياء مميزه جدا جدا جزاك الله الف خير
ولى تعليق او سؤال على مقولتك فى الجمله الاخيره ان اعمل resource levelling بطريقه ذاتيه بتحريك الانشطه بنفسى والسؤال هل لو البرنامج فيه الاف الانشطه استطيع ان افعل ذلك؟ وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على ملفك الرائع وليكن نفسك طويلا علينا بشان المشاركات فلكل عضو مشاغله وشكرا مجددا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوتي احبكم في الله .... 
وحمد الله على السلامة وعودة سالما لي موطنك يابشمهندس محمود وفقق الله في تاسيس الشركة الجديدة فانت القائد والموجه لنا جميعا. وشكرا لجميع الزملاء فعلا انا بشعر بحماس مع وجود هؤلاء العباقرة والمشاركات واشتقت لكم. 

عزيزيmedhat1973 الفكرة في عمل ال leveling resourse تبدئ بفلترة النشاطات المحتوية على مورد بعينه (لذالك يقل العدد الانشطة). ثم تحديد أماكن القيم العظمى وصغرى للهستوجرام لهذا المورد ومن ثم توجيه التفكير الى عمل عدة سناريوهات للوصول لثبات قيمة الهيستوجرام 
يختلف شكل الهستوجرام للمورد حسب نوعة. والشكل المثالي المستطيل لكنه غير واقعي والاوقع شكل الهرمي (المثلث).


----------



## medhat1973 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراا يا بشمهندس وبالتوفيق دايما


----------



## foratfaris (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا صديقي


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

وعشان الناس الحلوة دي :56:
هذه الاوراق مختلفة الموضوع ولهه علاقة بال resource constrain schedule RCS أو ما يسمى ب RCPM Resource Critical Path Method
وفيه موضوع غريب انا عمري ما هافكر استخدمة وهو multi calender مع ال activity لعمل العلاقات أو اذا كان موارد لها calender معين. بس هايكون مفيد جدا للعايز يفهم ال العلاقات جدا


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*thank you Mr. Ganzouri for your good files and i hope that the GROUP will* *start to think about these advanced topics which will allow us to improve our* *skills much more by the useful discussions from all the members*​


----------



## WhitePanther (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود و الموضوع


----------



## احمد اللامي (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا استاذ على هذه الملفات ..


----------



## sallam1998 (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ونفع بك الناس 

يا جماعة هذا الموضوع في غاية الاهمية لمن طبق الجدول الزمني في الناحية التنفيذية بكل قوته سوف يجد ان في بعض الاحيان او الفترات لا توجد كمية الاسمنت او الحديد المطلوبة للموقع في هذه الفترات 
ماذا تفعل ........؟؟؟ او التوقع بان كمية الشدة المعدنية المتوفرة بالموقع لن تفي يالغرض لانجاز الخرسانات في وقتها ...وهكذا ......؟ فشكرا جزيلا اخي علي هذا الموضوع المهم.


----------



## gadag (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف شكر علي الملف يا اخ الجنزوري محمد وجاري التحميل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## البابكري (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكرا يا اخي على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## the poor to god (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مهم ونص وجزاك الله خيرا 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وانتم الاعلون


----------



## mazenmel (7 مارس 2010)

للجميع كل الاحترام
في البدايه انا مهندس ميكانيكي كان مجال عملي على مدا عشر اعوام منسق عام للاعمال الميكانيكيه و الكهربائيه وأرغب في ممارسة البريمافيرا ( منها 7 سنوات في المقاولات و الباقي في الاستشارات ) مع الخبره العالية في اعدد الوثائق و جداول الكميات ايضا".
حصلت على دوره في p6 
هل ممكن المساعدة التدريجة لكي يتسنى لي استخدام البرنامج 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## nofal (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (16 يوليو 2010)

mazenmel قال:


> للجميع كل الاحترام
> في البدايه انا مهندس ميكانيكي كان مجال عملي على مدا عشر اعوام منسق عام للاعمال الميكانيكيه و الكهربائيه وأرغب في ممارسة البريمافيرا ( منها 7 سنوات في المقاولات و الباقي في الاستشارات ) مع الخبره العالية في اعدد الوثائق و جداول الكميات ايضا".
> حصلت على دوره في p6
> هل ممكن المساعدة التدريجة لكي يتسنى لي استخدام البرنامج
> ...


 
يمكن مشاركة اي استفسار في المنتدى وستجد الكثير كل الرد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو تلخيص هذا الموضوع بالعربي للتعرف على تصميم وإمكانيات أداة التسوية نظرا لأن الغاية الرئيسية لإدارة المشاريع هي التسوية المثلى للموارد وهي التسوية الموافقة لأعلى كفاءة إستخدام للموارد 
ففي ظل محدودية الموارد لابد من إجراء عملية التسوية التي يمكن أن تنجز بأكثر من طريقة وفقا لقواعد أولويات التنفيذ وقد تم ذكر بعضها في موضوع تحليل الموارد (2) أحد موضوعاتي .
تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## Jamal (17 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود و الموضوع*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (20 سبتمبر 2010)

برجاء إعادة تنزيل الملف لان الرابط http://www.planningengineers.org/pub...oad.aspx?id=45 لا يعمل وشكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> برجاء إعادة تنزيل الملف لان الرابط http://www.planningengineers.org/pub...oad.aspx?id=45 لا يعمل وشكراً أخي الكريم


 
الموقع فعلا قفل بس دا نفس الملف


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اسألة باجوبة جميلة لفهم الLeveling في البريمافيرا


----------



## atef mounir (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر ياباشمهندس جنزورى، وياريت تعذرإخوانك المهندسين لكثرة مشاغلهم، وهذا ليس إهمالاً منهم أو تقاعس عن المشاركة، ربنا يكون فى عون الجميع، وجزاك الله خيراً على مجهوداتك المتميزة


----------

